# BD&D: Borderlands



## jdrakeh (May 25, 2008)

Hello, I'm prepping for a BD&D campaign that draws on several classic modules as well as tales of the American Old West and New World exploration. You can follow the setting development here: 

Borderlands Development Thread

If you have any interest in playing let me know (PM or email me through the forums) and we'll set up a codified a date/time for actual play after I finish up the setting development.


----------

